# 'תחי



## LXNDR

?זה מופיע בהזמנה לחתונה אחרי שם של מוזמנת דתייה ככל הנראה, מה זה היה יכול להיות​


----------



## slus

אולי "שתחיה"?


----------



## LXNDR

זה בעצם תוספת אחרי שמות של נשים​


----------



## LXNDR

כנראה זהו באמת הפענוח, תודה​


----------



## shalom00

כן, זאת ברכה לכלה.


----------



## Drink

According to kizur.co.il, it just means תחיה.


----------



## Albert Schlef

In rabbinical literature it's very common to emit the "ה" at ends of words and put apostrophe instead. I wonder why.


----------



## slus

It is considered unrespectful to write יה - God's name.


----------



## LXNDR

Thank you Albert (apologies for misspelling) for putting it into perspective. But this is too much as far as i'm concerned


----------



## Albert Schlef

slus said:


> It is considered unrespectful to write יה - God's name.



Then why is it ok to write "יהרג" ? Why only final "ה" is replaced with apostrophe?


----------

